# Walter T Kelley frames and foundation.



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

Anybody have any opions on these:

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=749

https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=756

Just curious as to what people think about these vs standard frames. Im looking at these for honey supers and next season if I get more bees I will likely do all new hives in mediums. Thoughts please


----------



## 11x (May 14, 2009)

i have 30 of them. i bought new this year. i had one pull apart on me yesterday. as far as if thay work oh the answer is yes.


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

MSbeekeeper said:


> Anybody have any opions on these:
> 
> https://products.kelleybees.com/wtkprod/detail.aspx?item=749
> 
> ...


These are the best frames on the market! If you dont believe me compare
them to a standard frame and see that they go together much faster,a
great time saver.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

I like every Kelley product I have used!


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Beginners would do well to read Walters' advice on construction of frames, wiring and embedding.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Early this year I was assisting at a beginning beekeeping class and these were the frames used in the workshop session. I really liked them, and will definitely buy them in the future once I use up my current stockpile.


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for all the inputs. I did buy the frames and foundation and will report back. Again thank you all!!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I use Kelly deeps and shallows and divided frames and their wired foundation. All have done a great job for me. Kelly is all I use for my hives.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

By far the best foundation money can buy!!!!! Frames aways fit properly togather!


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

:shhhh:
Has any one else noticed a decrease in the quality of frames and boxes from Walter T Kelley this year verses years past? I've been ordering from Kelley since i started beekeeping and have never had a problem before the last 160 boxes I just ordered. There customer service is still great,and shipping's fast but it seems like they are taking short cuts on there wood work.


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

I purchased the new style slotted top bar frames and I'm seeing wax moths in the slots. I wouldn't buy these again. The slot is a perfect spot for the moths to lay and the larvae to do their thing.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

McSpadden said:


> I purchased the new style slotted top bar frames and I'm seeing wax moths in the slots. I wouldn't buy these again. The slot is a perfect spot for the moths to lay and the larvae to do their thing.


UH OH! Are these slotted top bars strong enough to stand up as long as the solid ones?


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

They are built very well and thicker than the typical divided bottom bar with wedge top bar. But again, after going through 6 hives today almost all the slotted top bar frames had moths.


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

I've tried frames and boxes from a number of different manufacturers. Kelley makes the best frames. Dadant a close second. Supers are basically a tie between Dadant and Kelley so I bought my last batch from Dadant to save on shipping (same state vs. several states away). The Kelley boxes have box joints with more fingers than Dadant, but it doesn't appear to make a difference since I use glue and nails.

ekrouse


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

Update: my frames and foundation have arrived last week. They came in very quick! I assembled one today to show a co worker and explain what bees do on foundation(Im recuriting alot of people at my work, they are more interested everyday!!). The frames seemd solid and does seem thicker. The foundation is wired with no hooks and it was real easy to install them in the frame once assembled. So far I am happy with them and I hope I dont get the moth problem as said above. I wont get to use these till the spring but I like so far.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I build it all myself. Yes none of it is identical. The bees still work it. It still makes me money. At the prices they charge for boxes it's pretty easy to make up the cost on a couple of saws from harbor freight after a 50 or so boxes. Of course I'm lucky to be in the swamp, I can get a 10" x 10' x 1" Cypress board for 5 bucks. (nuts huh?) Once you get the hang of making this stuff, you'll find it's actually not "hard" work, not work at all if your mindset isn't set to do something else. It's easy to sit down and do some reptetive cut to 150 endbars or something. Just dont cut your fingers off! (I still like Walter T Kelley tho! Cheap, and good service...)


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

A good strong colony will take care of wax moths...they will get into any colony that isnt strong. I dont beleive frame construction will make a differance in moths.


----------



## Beek4018 (Sep 2, 2009)

Will these work in any standard 8-frame box? Assuming the 8-frame uses "medium" supers for brood (or all) boxes.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

I wanted to add a word or warning, I got a bunch of those pin in slot tops kelley's is pushing as "new". They suck. Get wedge. Wedge is your friend. Specifically, wax can do funny things in those slot tops, hook under wedge with a couple of pins in the bottom do a great job (I don't add pins unless I add some foundation in the summer heat). Ive had problems with holes in the comb when I've double wired anyone else have the problem?


----------



## Bsupplier (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with beeman. If you have strong colonies you wont have major problems with wax moth. Weak colonies beg for problems. I combine my weak colonies to combat problems especially at this time of year.
I have 23 hives currently, all on the slotted top bar frames. I dont cross wire my deeps, I use 1 support pin in the second hole down on each end bar. The bees get it stuck together quick and I haven't had a problem with sag.
I dont crosswire my mediums either or use pins. When I extract I use 2 #64 rubberbands to help support the foundation. Granted I'm using a hand crank extractor but I have not had the foundation blow out yet. The speed at which you can finish off these frames as opposed to the wedge top divided bottom bar is worth it to me.


----------

